# Venison hind boned



## richtee (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Scotty and Dude-

Now THIS took a bit more time... But I kept all major muscles intact, even the "football roast" is 3/4 round!  Phew.


----------



## goat (Dec 3, 2007)

Good job Rich.  You can come help me anytime.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Dec 3, 2007)

I like to debone my ham's too.  We do it while the deer's still haning though, a little trickier but that way you dont need a saw.  I like to take apart into the major muscles as well, one big ham is hard to handle and the smaller pieces take marinades better i think, also their easier to wrap in bacon.  Never thought about calling it a "football roast" but thats a perfect description.  good luck with all that meat.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

After you get through at goat's, you can come help me.


----------



## goat (Dec 3, 2007)

Skinner, like you I take them apart while they hang.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice job Rich!


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 4, 2007)

As a former meat cutter, that is the ONLY way I have ever done my Elk and Deer hind quarters.

You end up with the top round, bottom round, eye of round, tip roast, and heel of the round, and not too much waste for burger/sausage.

Good job.


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Heh...Din't know the names of 'em. I just think of myself as DaVinci, doing all those musclature drawings... LOL!


----------

